# Flying Over the Slabs



## Puckett (Dec 28, 2011)

a lil video of me flying over slab city


----------



## Unslap (Dec 29, 2011)

This would be great, glad you posted this. I like how you guys took off from the main street. I saw your tag by the hot springs by the way.


----------



## Puckett (Dec 29, 2011)

Unslap said:


> This would be great, glad you posted this. I like how you guys took off from the main street. I saw your tag by the hot springs by the way.


 
oh cool are you in the slabs right now?


----------



## Unslap (Dec 29, 2011)

Nope i was there two weeks ago. Haha was that your first time seeing inside those circular cement things?


----------



## Puckett (Dec 29, 2011)

yeah it was.



a video of him flying over the salton sea and the slabs


----------



## Donnie (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow, that's really cool.


----------

